# Acrylic paint on wall is smearing



## Cavywavy

Hello everyone, I hope you're doing well! Ok, I have a problem!!
I am trying to do a mural in my kitchen, I've projected my image and lightly pencilled it onto the wall..all was going fine until I went to apply the acrylic paint onto the wall. It smears like crazy, Im after a solid white and black effect but the paint wont adhere to the wall at all. It has been painted recently in a water based paint and I cleaned it to make sure there was no grease or dust.

Any ideas on how I can fix this, should I sand the paint a little so the acrylic paint can adhere a little better.

I've googled a gazillion images and watched looooads of youtube videos and they all say acrylic paint is absolutely fine for doing an indoor mural!!

Any help will be much appreciated!!

Phil

ahhhhhh i've just noticed its a silk paint on my walls, is that why the acrylic paint wont adhere??


----------



## AZACRYLIC

Cant really address the silk question, but see if you can find out what the base is. Acrylic over oil is no good. It has to be something like that -it sounds like the acrylic can't find a place to adhere to and therefore can't really evaporate the water content.


----------



## Artsupplies

yes acrylic is not good over oils so it is difficult to fix smear problem. but you can find some acrylic paints that are good for this kind of problems.
Acrylic Paint  
Chromacryl Acrylic Paint
Art supplies


----------

